# Roasting for brew method



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

As a non-roaster I'm intrigued by two (apparently) differing opinions from two of our best known roasters, and wondered if any of the roasters on here have an opinion... just out of interest rather than to take sides









Square Mile just announced "By popular demand, we're now roasting the Santa Rita just that tad bit differently, to make it a delicious espresso too"

However, in a blog post Has Bean's Steve Leighton makes the point that beans should be roasted to get the best result from the bean, not to suit the brew method. (It's interesting reading the comments below this blog post too.)

As I don't roast I don't know whether perhaps these two statements are actually not contradictory, and all we're talking about is a tweak. Any views?


----------

